# Normal for a Toy Poodle puppy?



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Coco86 said:


> Allie will be six months old in June 5th. Her back legs seem longer than her front legs, making her butt look higher. Is this normal? Does she have to grow into them? I don’t remember if our others ever went through this stage. Not sure if you can tell from the photo.


Physical traits of a dog depend on the quality of the breeder you chose. If you bought from a breeder who shows and cares about her lines and whose breeding dogs are conformation champions, then you’re likely to have a good representative of the breed with good confirmation and potentially less health problems (good show breeders also health test their breeding stock and only breed those whose tests are conclusive).

If not, then you can end up with all different kinds of deviation from the standard. Which doesn’t mean your dog isn’t a good dog. 

So unless your dog is affected by his hind legs, in which case you need to see the vet, it doesn’t matter. He’s just a loving pet.

Your baby is very cute too !


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

At six months he may well still be growing, and different parts can grow at different rates. You may well find that when he has filled out a bit at around 18 months his legs look quite different. As Dechi says, if he does prove to have slightly long back legs it would only be a significant issue if you were planning on showing - it may even give him an extra shade of speed in competitive sports!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

It's a conformational fault. In the horse world, it's called it being built downhill. Our Shih tzu is built the same way. Unfortunately, she does have some back issues as a result. I hope Allie won't be affected by her back at all.


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I think you’re right, she probably has a lot more growing to do. She hasn’t filled out much yet, but she will get there! She’s already grown a lot since we first brought her home March 24. She’s taller than our smallest girl, Rosie!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

It's not at all unusual for puppies to be unbalanced at various stages of growth. Some breeders evaluate conformation at a specific age because they know that that age is the best predictor of adult appearance.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Both of my standards went through that stage......front legs longer than back legs, back legs longer than front legs, body too long and legs too short, back all hunched up ( roach back). In the end they turned out beautifully proportioned and nice and "square" as they should be.

Human kids grow through "funny" stages too.....all gangly, feet too big for the body, all kinds of weird stuff.

Enjoy your lovely puppy!


----------



## Linda Tyne (9 mo ago)

Viking Queen said:


> Both of my standards went through that stage......front legs longer than back legs, back legs longer than front legs, body too long and legs too short, back all hunched up ( roach back). In the end they turned out beautifully proportioned and nice and "square" as they should be.
> 
> Human kids grow through "funny" stages too.....all gangly, feet too big for the body, all kinds of weird stuff.
> 
> Enjoy your lovely puppy!


Thank you so much for the clarification —- my little toy is perfect one day, a bit off the next, perfect the day after that and I’m going slightly insane. Thank you for the advice that it’s not really set until about 18 months. In any case, I’m not going to show her and she is beautiful as a pet, but I would still love to have a poodle that conforms to the standards for the breed and even if she doesn’t change much she still gonna be very close to standard so I am happy and hopefully she will be okay. Her issue is the longer back legs and maybe her body is slightly longer than it should be but she’s pretty much a square. Phew.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Linda Tyne said:


> Thank you so much for the clarification —- my little toy is perfect one day, a bit off the next, perfect the day after that and I’m going slightly insane. Thank you for the advice that it’s not really set until about 18 months. In any case, I’m not going to show her and she is beautiful as a pet, but I would still love to have a poodle that conforms to the standards for the breed and even if she doesn’t change much she still gonna be very close to standard so I am happy and hopefully she will be okay. Her issue is the longer back legs and maybe her body is slightly longer than it should be but she’s pretty much a square. Phew.


Welcome, Linda. I see you've gotten some benefit from the history here. So many of us do.

Please don't be offended, just at least here in the US, people who show in conformation used to and may still use the phrase "puppy uglies" for the more awkward stages of growth. I'm sure your wee one will turn out just fine in the long run 😊.

When you're ready, I hope you might feel comfortable and post photos of your Toy.


----------



## Linda Tyne (9 mo ago)

Of course - I did actually post a hello separately but here you go.



Streetcar said:


> Welcome, Linda. I see you've gotten some benefit from the history here. So many of us do.
> 
> Please don't be offended, just at least here in the US, people who show in conformation used to and may still use the phrase "puppy uglies" for the more awkward stages of growth. I'm sure your wee one will turn out just fine in the long run 😊.
> 
> When you're ready, I hope you might feel comfortable and post photos of your Toy.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you so much 💓. What a sweetie you have! I actually saw your other post after responding above, just was up about four hours too late and had an early meeting. Made myself go get some sleep 😉. Thanks again 💐.


----------

